# Mouse people- Help?!



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

I was just outside rearranging things in my log shed when I have disturbed a mouse nest, the mummy mouse ran off and most of the babies crawled away in the same direction but one little baby has been left behind, he/she crawled in the other direction towards my garden where my dogs and hens were all milling about so I picked the wee thing up. Now what will I do with it? I feel awfull that I have destroyed their nest and I dont think the mummy will return and dont want to risk one of my cats getting him either. He is about two inches long in body, and is very mobile although his eyes are still shut, mum was a fairly big looking mouse, the baby is fully furred too. Help!!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

If it is furred but eyes closed it must be about a week old and therefore still suckling from the mother.
I would have been inclined to leave it for a while. With a litter full of still blind babies I can't see the mother mouse having gone far and would likely have come back for it.
At the moment - if you have moved it you only have the choice of hand-raising it, or dispatching it humanely.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Where is Scotland are you?


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

In Angus, near the Glens


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Id say put it back where you found it, rub it against the nesting material the mother has used and just check it later on, If its still alone then you have the options above...


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*baby mouse*

I think there is no hope for this inividual and humanely dispatching it will be for the best.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I think there is no hope for this inividual and humanely dispatching it will be for the best.


Have a little faith nature works in mysterious (sp) ways


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

I am certainly not going to dispatch it! I can not return it to the nest area as my cats are now on high alert in the log shed as can smell them. It is now in a plastic faunarium with some little seeds (cockatiel food) and some shredded paper, I have seen it nibble a seed so fingers crossed it will do ok and I will release once its eyes are open and its big enough.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

PinkSnake said:


> I am certainly not going to dispatch it! I can not return it to the nest area as my cats are now on high alert in the log shed as can smell them. It is now in a plastic faunarium with some little seeds (cockatiel food) and some shredded paper, I have seen it nibble a seed so fingers crossed it will do ok and I will release once its eyes are open and its big enough.


In that case get hold of a small syringe and some kitten/puppy milk formula it isnt weaned yet and wont be until around 3.5-4week old.

Good luck i tried hand rearing a wild baby field mouse (younger than the one you have) it didnt make it though.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*baby mouse*

I also wish you good luck and genuinely hope you succeed.It may need a source of heat as its so young with no litter mates.


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mark, I have a tiny syringe and already offered some well diluted lactol, he wasnt really interested yet, but I will keep trying, I am certainly not going to write the poor wee thing off yet!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

PinkSnake said:


> Hi Mark, I have a tiny syringe and already offered some well diluted lactol, he wasnt really interested yet, but I will keep trying, I am certainly not going to write the poor wee thing off yet!


 
Well i suppose only time will tell if it makes it great if he doesnt at least you tried : victory:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Shame you are not closer, I am in Glasgow and have two lactating mother mice at the moment. I'm not sure if they would take to the wee one but would be worth a try.
Good on you for attempting to raise it. I doubt it will take much solid food at the moment, just keep the wee one warm and secure (create him a wee nest to sleep in - maybe a small soft toy to snuggle in at) it will be missing it's litter mates. Keep up with the lactol - he'll need it for the next few weeks.


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the thought Angela, he is licking the lactol off of his paws but wont lick it off the syringe yet, he is very active though, he runs up and down my arms when I am trying to feed him lol We will see how he goes but I could not turn him back outside to his no doubt death.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's good. If he is active he is healthy. Silly question (as you obviously know what you are doing) but have you tried heating the lactol slightly?


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

The syringe is a very narrow one it only holds a couple of ml so I am just holding it in my hand so that the milk is body temperature : victory:


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Mousey is doing well, now has both eyes open and is very active, might try releasing him near the nest today : victory:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good that his eyes are open but he is not done weaning yet and it is unlikely the mother will accept him back now.
Good luck with him, whatever you choose to do. If you do release his try rubbing some of the substrate/nesting that they were in on him so if he does find his family he will not smell like humans.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's 2" long and hasn't got it's eyes open, are you sure it's a mouse? That's awfully big for an unweaned mouse?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds more like a rat... I have raised two wild rats (and they still live here with me), so if you need any advice, let me know.


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry I probably over estimated his length, he is definately a woodmouse, both eyes are open now, I guess I will keep him a while longer then untill he is bigger and capable of going it alone, how much milk would they be taking from mum at this stage?


----------

